# Good quality photo (at last)



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

Just thought I'd post this up from a meet on sunday.
Someone took this of my car with a decent camera.
I think its a good pic.
what do you think?


----------



## AwesomeJohn (Apr 25, 2006)

I think it's a good quality picture and your car looks really smart! 8)

Shame about the MR2's, they spoil the pic, did you go to a Toyaota meet? :lol:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

A very good shot Hugy, was that the only photo?


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

AwesomeJohn said:


> I think it's a good quality picture and your car looks really smart! 8)
> 
> Shame about the MR2's, they spoil the pic, did you go to a Toyaota meet? :lol:


Thanks John,

It does look like that but it was a general meet and the MR2 club just happened to park around me.


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

davelincs said:


> A very good shot Hugy, was that the only photo?


Thanks Dave,
Yeah,its the only shot.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Looking good Hugh mate [smiley=cheers.gif]

Paul


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

Redscouse said:


> Looking good Hugh mate [smiley=cheers.gif]
> 
> Paul


Thanks Paul.
No need to ask how your RS is going?(perfect,i'm sure)


----------



## Jonny5uk (Mar 7, 2005)

Great colour, wheels work well too


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

Jonny5uk said:


> Great colour, wheels work well too


thanks jonny.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Great shot, lovely colour and the wheels ain't bad either 

I am not normally a lover of blue per se, but sprint blue certainly bucks that trend 

Charlie


----------

